# potassium spray



## Scratch clothing (Feb 24, 2007)

where can find potassium spray or a company to do this for me on some t's?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## Scratch clothing (Feb 24, 2007)

Im Located In Nc


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

would asking what potassium spray does be a stupid question???


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It's a textile finishing technique. I also had no idea.

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/11506919/Potassium_Spray_Washed_Vintage_Tee_Shirt.jpg


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Woah!! I've created a monster!


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

ahhh- never heard it called that before. i have created the same effect by applying watered down bleach to the garment and and letting it cure or sit for different periods of time.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

you can pick up potassium pomengranate at a pet store, its used for cleaning algae from wells and ponds.

thats what we do. wear gloves


----------



## UnorthodoxDesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok after i get the *potassium permanganate then what i understand the methods to apply it but what do i use to neutralize it? Can i use vinegar?*


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

Could you guys explain how to apply for example amount per shirt, how long to leave it in the shirt, etc. I would like to learn how to do this.


----------



## UnorthodoxDesign (Mar 7, 2007)

From my research on potassium spraying clothes i found info saying it should be watered down before use. I read u need one part potassium for 10 parts water. You can find this stuff in pet stores in alge cleaner and its about 50%potassium in each bottle. Its can be applied with spray bottles and sponges etc. It must be neutralized so it dose not eat away and destroy the shirt. I am wondering if it can be neutralized with vinegar but i dont know for sure.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

> It is necessary to have lots of aeration to the water. Make sure that you have regular hydrogen peroxide 3%, handy to neutralize the effects of Potassium Permanganate should the fish become distressed. We left a deep hole for the fish to go to during the winter and as we drained the pond there was enough water in that hole to leave the fish undisturbed in the Potassium Permanganate while we scrubbed the pond and cleaned everything out


Saw this on a site trying to help on finding on how to neutralize the potassium. The website had something to do with a pond since someone mentioned it was used for ponds I thought that maybe this could work to neutralize it. Ill try and post the link to the website when I find it through my history.


----------



## UnorthodoxDesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Much appreciated with that reply i have the same history problem with all the searches i run across thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

If you added, say red fabric dye. I wonder If It would have a different color effect other than just fading the actual color of the shirt...Curious...

I guess that It reacts the same way that discharge ink would, in screen-printing, with no real control of color. I just might pick up some this weekend, and experiment..

Regards,
Jim


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

UnorthodoxDesign said:


> Much appreciated with that reply i have the same history problem with all the searches i run across thanks for the tip!!!


If your replying to me its nothing thats what the boards are for to help out. Heres the link below. If you try it oue let us know if it works or what works and what doesnt.

bonniesplants.com Spring cleaning of a pond


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Why use Hydrogen peroxide for neutralization? If the goal is stopping the reaction any mild acid should do, iy's just a matter of concentration. Anybody had B&W darkroom experience? Vinegar could be used for stop bath, to stop the development process. If you wanted to use the right stuff you could buy Acetic acid...


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Will Acetic acid weaken or break down the fibers on the shirt, like clorox??


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

jimhack3 said:


> Will Acetic acid weaken or break down the fibers on the shirt, like clorox??


I'm trying to figure this out aswell.


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

wow this is neat stuff im doing some experiments


thanks guys


----------



## ipitythefool (Mar 8, 2008)

Just a question, I'm interested in this technique as well.... what would be the advantage of using potassium over bleach? And if you were using bleach, what would you need to do to neutralize it afterwards?


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

i read the name of this thread as "Possum Spray" and i was like "WTF?! Possum repellent?" 

carry on.


----------



## MR TEES (Nov 27, 2009)

ipitythefool said:


> Just a question, I'm interested in this technique as well.... what would be the advantage of using potassium over bleach? And if you were using bleach, what would you need to do to neutralize it afterwards?


I think one of the differences would be the color. For example, on a black shirt using bleach would turn it a brownish color. When using potassium, I think it turns more grey. I'm still looking into this.


----------



## Ocean Man (Jan 21, 2013)

this is a cheap way that you can start with at home, or theres the video on the Affliction website for bigger scale jobs.

How to Make a Bleach T Shirt: 9 steps - wikiHow


----------



## mocapartizan (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello,

can somebody please tell me what is the ratio between 100% potassium and water. 
1.How much grams of potassium (I heard 1,5grams -20 grams POTASSIUM in 1 liter of WATER) do I have to mix with 1 liter of water?
2. About neutraliztion process: When should I start with it (when Im visualy satisfeid with effect on T-shirt)?
3. What is the best neutralize and what is the ratio of mixing (with water???)?
4. What the neutralization process mean? Do I have to put the shirt when Im done with potassium spraying in to neutralize container?
THAK YOUUUUUUUUU))


----------



## mocapartizan (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody?


----------

